# lantern oils.



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

I have recently acquired an old glass oil lamp from my dads estate. I was wondering on the best oil to burn in it. I did a little google search and some are saying Olive oil. Is there anyone here that has any input. I was also curious of what they may have burned in them 100+ years ago?

thanks in advance for any knowledge :77:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

100+ years ago they used kerosene, or whale oil if they had some money. Today lamp oil is a highly refined petroleum product. It has very little smell, and doesn't smoke like olive oil. Get the clear variety, for esthetic reasons IMHO.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have a more than ample supply of survival candles, as well as D batteries for many battery operated lanterns, and propane operated lanterns. I am wanting to expand my lighting options to include fuel operated lanterns. Can someone educate me on the pros/cons on kerosene and other available fuel supplied lanterns for inside use?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I simply use the lamp oil I buy at Walmart.

Olive oil? That and coconut oil is on our list of cooking needs. Couldn't see ever burning it. Would rather be in the dark!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

- sorry, wrong thread -


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I have a more than ample supply of survival candles, as well as D batteries for many battery operated lanterns, and propane operated lanterns. I am wanting to expand my lighting options to include fuel operated lanterns. Can someone educated me on the pros/cons on kerosene and other available fuel supplied lanterns for inside use?


I only use lamp oil, kerosene smells. I have a good, brass Aladdin Mantle Lamp with shade. I estimate it puts out about 60 watts of nice, warm light.

Have spare wicks, mantles, and buckets of oil.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> 100+ years ago they used kerosene, or whale oil if they had some money. Today lamp oil is a highly refined petroleum product. It has very little smell, and doesn't smoke like olive oil. Get the clear variety, for esthetic reasons IMHO.


You can get it at a Walmart or equivalent, comes in about a two liter jug.
I have plenty put away, buy one each time I go to Walmart.
Olive oil will go rancid, the paraffin will not.
Vegetable oils are too heavy to wick properly in flat wick lamps.
Whale oil lamps look like a old gunsmith's smudge pot. 
Look like a small glass jar with a metal tube sticking out the top with round wick, double looks like a letter v.

The Aladdin's cannot burn it, they have to use kerosene.
Do you know the difference in lamps, since this is a hand me down?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> ...Do you know the difference in lamps, since this is a hand me down?


Sorry, no, I'm no expert. Sounds like you know more than me.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> You can get it at a Walmart or equivalent, comes in about a two liter jug.
> I have plenty put away, buy one each time I go to Walmart.
> Olive oil will go rancid, the paraffin will not.
> Vegetable oils are too heavy to wick properly in flat wick lamps.
> ...


It is big I'm guessing it will hold a half gallon of oil with a tall glass top piece (for lack of better words) It has a wick that is flat and approximately 3/4" wide. Then has the adjuster on the side to adjust the wick and this piece is brass.
That is my extent of lantern knowledge. It has been a decoration my whole life for it was my great grandmothers too.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Sorry, no, I'm no expert. Sounds like you know more than me.


SideKhar, I was asking the OP not you

He could use the wrong product.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> SideKhar, I was asking the OP not you
> 
> He could use the wrong product.


Oops.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

SideKhar, I was asking the OP, not you, you know what you have.

LONE WOLF, that lamp will best be used with the lamp oil from Walmart.
Trim the char off the wick before you light it.
If it has been empty, wait 10-15 min's before trying to light first time.

EDIT:
Post #10 disappeared, part of this is a repeat.
other showed up after posting this one.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks You for you guys/gals help. It is greatly appreciated as I wont have to waste time with trial and error.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Lamp oil,I would buy a new wick for it as no one knows what was burned in it before you got it.fill it with lamp oil,install new wick,turn new wick up in holder about 1 /2 inch,put in lamp and wait till you see the wick permeated with the oil.I would take it outside for first light.light it up,it will smoke.adjust flame so it just does not smoke.after you "tan" the wick,put it out and turn it below the holder.ready to use.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

LW
Don't forget to buy plenty of wicks. You can buy rolls of it off of Amazon for a few bucks. Also like the others have said, use the regular over the counter lamp oil to be safe.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I would love to see a photograph of it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We have always kept these. Old Floridians call them hurricane lamps.
The glass chimney is critical to operation. In fact, I don't know if they will work without one. I have never tried.
I have a 5 gallon can of K-1 kerosene out in the shed for an old kerosene heater we used to use. That would work in a lamp in a pinch, but like the others have noted, lamp oil is cheap at Wally World.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I would love to see a photograph of it.


I will see what I can do


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I grabbed four cases (4 gallons per case) of this stuff for $100 last year. Nice 'n clean.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

whoppo said:


> I grabbed four cases (4 gallons per case) of this stuff for $100 last year. Nice 'n clean.


Where did you get it?

25 a case is cheap avg is 60


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

This is funny. Just a few hours ago I bought five gallons of kerosene for my lamps (lamenting the days of nickel a gallon kerosene). I have a bunch of them. For awhile there I was really into double wick laps, with two wicks and two adjustment knobs. Spent evenings scouring Ebay for period bargain lamps, but never really managed to get a Victorian one with the nicely painted chimney covers. Most were British, and they use more fuel than a single, of course, and I'm not real sure if they put out that much more light. But they sure look cool. And this time of year, when the evenings are getting cooler, it's nice to just light a lamp or two, without having to fire up a heater or build a fire in the stove. Takes the chill off, puts out a wonderful quiet light, and, you get used to the smell of kerosene (at least I do).


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Stick said:


> This is funny. Just a few hours ago I bought five gallons of kerosene for my lamps (lamenting the days of nickel a gallon kerosene). I have a bunch of them. For awhile there I was really into double wick laps, with two wicks and two adjustment knobs. Spent evenings scouring Ebay for period bargain lamps, but never really managed to get a Victorian one with the nicely painted chimney covers. Most were British, and they use more fuel than a single, of course, and I'm not real sure if they put out that much more light. But they sure look cool. And this time of year, when the evenings are getting cooler, it's nice to just light a lamp or two, without having to fire up a heater or build a fire in the stove. Takes the chill off, puts out a wonderful quiet light, and, you get used to the smell of kerosene (at least I do).


Don't notice the smell five min's after they are lit.

Daughter insist that for the Aladdin's I use road tax paid kerosene, no red dye in it.
Some of the glass lamps have a prismatic effect in sunlight and she wants it clear. 
White for lamps, red for Kerosun heaters, RR lanterns, genset, torpedo and ALPACA cooking stoves.

I remember when it was 15c a gallon, I am in my mid 70's, are you J.P. Getty's cousin?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

A Kerosene lamp properly adjusted and trimmed will not smell only when you start it or put it out. Step outside or hold out windows when you extinguish the flame. 

Paraphin lamp oil is most affordable at wallmart and you do not have to worry about smell unless it is sooting from over burn.

If shtf Kerosene will be sufficient.

I have a glass hurricane lantern in the living room and I used it almost all winter last year. I really like the little bit of heat I get off them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have about 5 or 6 of the lanterns from Wally world. They are cheap and seem to work pretty well. I stock both Kerosene and the lamp oil plus propane bottles for the 2 or three propane lamps I have. I don't mind the Kerosene smell. Besides, in a long term grid down I think kerosene smell will be the best of smells compared to what else will be wafting in the wind


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

A word of warning - kerosene fumes from a space heater killed my wife's pet canary.
That tells me that is not safe for humans to breathe either.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A word of warning - kerosene fumes from a space heater killed my wife's pet canary.
> That tells me that is not safe for humans to breathe either.


A canary has low tolerance for low oxy levels.
That is why they used them in mines as an early warning system,
The Kero heaters I have a tier level three place in my heating plan.
I do have CO detectors ten feet from heat sources.
My oil fired hot air furnace has a probe for CO located in the main ducting.
The propane units have built in low O2 cutouts.
Not much worry here, my place is not sealed up like newer homes.

BUT YOU ARE RIGHT, THEY CAN KILL! HAVE TO BE USED WHERE THERE IS GOOD AIRFLOW.
There are plenty of states that have banned them.

ANY OPEN FLAME WITHOUT OF AN OUTSIDE AIR INPUT AND EXTERNAL VENT CAN BE DANGEROUS.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Be sure to get lamp oil, not Tiki oil (that is for outside). When you burn it don't adjust the wick too high, it will begin to smoke if you do.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Where did you get it?
> 
> 25 a case is cheap avg is 60


at a yard sale


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

whoppo said:


> at a yard sale


Thanks, It figures!


----------

